# Groin pains?



## TehEl1te (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys. When you were new to muay thai did you experience groin pains or hip flexor pain when kicking higher? I can raise my leg in front of me quite high, no problem... but when I go to kick anywhere above my waist, at the point where I would roll my hips over, I experience a pain on the inner side of my leg right where the leg attaches to the hip in the groin area. The pain sometimes shoots down the innerside of my leg. Does that make sense? I try and gently stretch it by spreading my legs and I feel the pain that way too... anyone know what it is or have experienced the same problem? Is it just a pain that I will have to deal with and over time will go away? Or is it something else? It's not affecting anything I do except for my kicks to the ribs or higher. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

:edit: I'm not sure hip flexor pain is the proper word for it or not. It's just the inner leg near the groin... where the leg meets the pelvis around that joint... It hurts there when I try and kick above my waist or when I try and stretch that area. It's never a good stretch feel,  its an annoying pain haha. Thanks again!


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 30, 2009)

that's actually very normal, I've been doing muay thai for a longtime and still struggle with the same thing.  The reason is that when you kick and roll your hips to give you more power, it makes you stretch your groin sideways when you try to increase the height of your kick.  Putting your leg up straight in front of you won't do much for streching that tendon (I think It's a tendon) because it is a differnt motion.  The best thing you can do for it is to just keep kicking as high as is comfortable. or do some gentle stretches like sitting down in the 'butterfly' position (feet together, knees out) and slowly pressing down.   This should stretch that tendon out.   The problem is that it's a very big and strong tendon so it takes a long time to really notice a change in flexibility in the region.   You should notice it gets easier as you warm up...the great thing about tendons is they become more stretchy as they get warmer.

hope this helps =)

I hope this helps.


----------



## TehEl1te (Mar 30, 2009)

That does help! I was concerned because stretching that was more of a slight pain than any other area i stretch. So I just gotta keep kicking and stretching and work through it and over time that pain will go away and/or I can kick higher? Thanks a lot. Im glad someone could make sense of what I was trying to say haha.


----------

